# Local Target has cheap apple cider on clearance



## FishNiX (Apr 16, 2011)

Just an FYI -- our local target store has 1g apple cider + spiced cider (store brand) on sale for $1.83/g. We've been addicted to making hard cider lately, so I picked up 6g for less than $15...


----------



## JasonH (Apr 16, 2011)

Sounds like a good excuse to buy more carboys!


----------



## woodsxdragon (Apr 17, 2011)

just wondering what brand of cider that is.... that's a steal if it's 100% cider...


----------



## FishNiX (Apr 17, 2011)

It's "Market Pantry". It is made from concentrate, and has "natural flavors" in the ingredients list, but no preservatives. For the price I figured it was worth a shot! (I'm making hard cider too, not wine, so the time invested is fairly small and believe me, it will go fast around here!) ::


----------

